# steamspiele nach Windows neu-installation



## repe (18. Dezember 2014)

Hey!
Ich habe eine system-ssd eingebaut, auf der sich unter anderem auch windows (win 7 64) und steam befindet. Die spiele selbst parke ich auf meinen 2 hdds. Wenn ich nun die ssd formatiete und win 8.1 installiere, funktionieren die steam-games alle, oder muss ich diese löschen und neu runterladen bzw. installieren?  Das wären einige gbyte  


Danke euch!


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Dezember 2014)

Du könntest den gesamten Steam-Ordner kopieren und auf der SSD wieder einfügen. Wenn du dann in Steam den Pfad eingibst und das Spiel reparierst, findet es die alten Daten wieder.


----------



## repe (18. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! 

Aber funktionieren die games, die eigentlich untet win 7 installiert wurden auch unter win 8?


----------



## claster17 (18. Dezember 2014)

Damit ein Spiel von Steam erkannt wird, musst du den Spielordner in "common" und die entsprechende "appmanifest_..."-Datei kopieren. Bei letzteren musst du die Datei öffnen (z.B. mit Wordpad), um herauszufinden, zu welchem Spiel sie gehört. Am besten schaust du dir den Aufbau bei dir selbst mal an



repe schrieb:


> Aber funktionieren die games, die eigentlich untet win 7 installiert wurden auch unter win 8?



Die meisten ja


----------



## repe (18. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort claster.

Dann starte ich mal


----------



## claster17 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gern geschehen


----------

